# Enquete



## biggenie

Hola gente. La gran duda es ... si la palabra "ENCUESTA" en portugués se escribe "ENQUETE" o "ENQUÊTE" ya que de las dos formas me marca como correcto pero el diccionario Word Reference me carca con circunflexo (^).
Graciass!!


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido! 

(. (clique)


----------



## Fanaya

Creo que _enquête_ es correcto en Brasil (que es la palabra propia del francés), mientras que en portugués europeo es _enquete_ (lo que no sé es si es muy habitual, pero creo que no).


----------



## englishmania

Não me parece que em Portugal seja frequente dizer enquete. Preferimos sondagem/votação/inquérito.


----------



## anaczz

Fanaya said:


> Creo que _enquête_ es correcto en Brasil (que es la palabra propia del francés), mientras que en portugués europeo es _enquete_.


No Brasil é enquete, sem acento e com o "e" aberto.


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> Não me parece que em Portugal seja frequente dizer enquete. Preferimos sondagem/votação/inquérito.


 
Creio que não é só uma questão de frequência. Não se diz mesmo. Por mim, se não soubesse francês, não teria sequer ideia do que fosse.


----------



## englishmania

Eu só coloquei a coisa nesses termos, porque entretanto fui ao _priberam_ e está lá.


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> Eu só coloquei a coisa nesses termos, porque entretanto fui ao _priberam_ e está lá.


 
Pois está, realmente, mas nunca dei por que alguém o usasse.


----------



## englishmania

Eu também não.


----------



## Fanaya

Trata-se, provavelmente, duma palavra marginal cujo uso em Portugal é infrequente (pode deduzir-se das palavras dos nativos) e apesar disso segundo o Priberam existe, se bem que por vezes tenho a impressão de que os 'académicos da língua' (espanhola, portuguesa... tanto faz) pretendem criar uma língua 'à son gout', de modo que não convém confiar nos dicionários acerca da existência dalgum termo. Em qualquer caso, parece-me interessante salientar o facto de que no português europeu (suponho que também no portugués brasileiro)  há um fenómeno de aportuguesamento das palavras de origem estrangeira (ténis, futebol, andebol, bife...). 

P.S. Sim, em espanhol também, mas eu estou acostumado à convivência diária e não me supreende demasiado


----------



## Vanda

Já, no Brasil, fazemos enquete para tudo.


----------



## Istriano

Às vezes se usa _sondagem_, mas _enquete _é muito mais comum.


----------



## biggenie

Interesante pessoal as opiniões de todos vocés. Obrigado. E da para continuar escrevende hein rs


----------



## Odinilson

Aqui se usa "enquete" (é), mas também há "votação". A primeira se usa mais quando é pra ter somente a opinião. 

Exemplo de enquete: Para qual time de futebol o carioca torce ? A) Botafogo B) Flamengo etc.

Votação é mais  pra coisas concretas: Deputados estão votando a favor de uma lei.


----------

